# heating proplem



## dodidoki (Sep 17, 2015)

Dear my friends, I have a recurrent problem. There is enough warm here yet, but I tested my heating system, getting ready for cooler period. My system is a parapet convector, closed system, there is not any contact between inner and outer air ( theoretically...). BUT!: after only one test-day, ALL of my orchid flowers blasted, worst, my bessaes, what was growing very good in summer, I except flower in fall, turned to yellow. Temp was not higher, than in summer, between 20-25 C.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2015)

Humidity?


----------



## Stone (Sep 17, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> Dear my friends, I have a recurrent problem. There is enough warm here yet, but I tested my heating system, getting ready for cooler period. My system is a parapet convector, closed system, there is not any contact between inner and outer air ( theoretically...). BUT!: after only one test-day, ALL of my orchid flowers blasted, worst, my bessaes, what was growing very good in summer, I except flower in fall, turned to yellow. Temp was not higher, than in summer, between 20-25 C.



I'm not familiar with a parapet convector but if it runs on gas of some sort either you have a leak (ethylene) or the flame is not burning properly or both. You should pull it apart and have a look/test. I presume it is vented to the outside?


----------



## abax (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't know that particular system either, but it sure sounds like a leak to me. I'm really sorry to hear about
this kind of accident. Does the system run on natural
gas? Propane? What is the energy source?


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes, please explain more about it. How is the best released through the air, a coil? Where does it exhaust to? Is it a draft exhaust or a can powered exhaust? Do you have a link to explain some of these details? I have worked in HVAC and am very familiar with most kinds of combustion and venting, would be glad to try to help.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 4, 2015)

The problem is detected: there is a gas leakage, I had to change my convector.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2015)

You're lucky it didn't kill you!


----------

